# Anyone want to buy a Cobra Gunship?



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2007)

There is one for sale on Courtesy Aircraft...

N599HF Bell TAH-1P Specs


----------



## trackend (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll take it Eric only if Adler can get me a new tail rotor and it comes with a full tank of juice ....... No cancel that, I see no weapons systems installed thats going to effect my chances of finding a parking space, what a bummer.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 19, 2007)

Do they have Lay-by?


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 19, 2007)

I know what I want for my birthday


----------



## Glider (Jul 19, 2007)

It would show up those Robinson R22's that keep buzzing around. As for parking, well, the gun looks pretty impressive to me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2007)

I think that helicopter used to belong to a guy I did work for. I flew on it a few times.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2007)

Geez, Joe, you have flown darn near everything! What I find ironic is that with all the toys you get to fly in, I beat you to the AN-2.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Geez, Joe, you have flown darn near everything! What I find ironic is that with all the toys you get to fly in, I beat you to the AN-2.


That you have! I've never flown in one but the next time I'm in Mojave I might have Al Hansen take me up in his if the winds ever subside!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't imagine that would be much fun to fly in the high winds. I gotta get up to Mojave one of these days. I know there is a lot of cool stuff up there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2007)

Pics wont load for some reason but I will take it.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 19, 2007)

evangilder said:


> I don't imagine that would be much fun to fly in the high winds. I gotta get up to Mojave one of these days. I know there is a lot of cool stuff up there.



Airplanes on one side of the highway, and trains being set up for the Techachipi run are on the other.

Best of both worlds.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2007)

here ya go....


----------



## AAA_leadsled (Jul 19, 2007)

Hmm that might come in handy for rush hour traffic!


----------

